

Why Not Self Publish a Book? - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/post/4551286044/why-not-self-publish-book

======
chalst
The biggest reason to go with a publisher: marketing and distribution are much
easier for publishers with a large stable of books and ongoing relationships
with resellers than for lone authors.

I said a bit more about this, in the context of ebooks on a writers.sx thread:
[http://writers.stackexchange.com/questions/1002/publishing-a...](http://writers.stackexchange.com/questions/1002/publishing-
and-selling-ebooks/1008#1008)

